# Guard - Shin lock



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

Alex is in Kyles guard and manages to trap his foot, either by him trying to hook her (which he shouldn't do) or by pushing it into place.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

Keeping his foot hooked she throws herself off to the side out to the side.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

She grabs his foot with both hands, the point of her left elbow is in the middle of Kyles shin, between the muscle and the bone, her left elbow is monitoring Kyles other leg, head down. She then pulls in and down on the foot and pushes into the shin with her elbow.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmm, I've never done shin locks (we're not even allowed to do ankle or leg locks until higher levels)--again, where should this hurt? The picture makes it look like the ankle, but the description makes it sound like the shin.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 16, 2005)

What is controlling his torso so he can't sit up on her?  I've never seen this one either.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I've never done shin locks (we're not even allowed to do ankle or leg locks until higher levels)--again, where should this hurt? The picture makes it look like the ankle, but the description makes it sound like the shin.



Both   depends on the person partially, people with stiff ankles will feel it there first.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 17, 2005)

The picture makes it hard to tell, but his leg is positioned in such a way that sitting up will twist his own knee.  Her other elbow, which is invisible in this pic, is also monitoring the other leg near the hip, keeping the positioning.

His most instinctive reaction will likely be to try and step over her head and get to his knees to pull out, which will walk him into giving his back while in a calf compression.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm gonna have to try it for myself before I can really follow this in any more detail! Thanks for giving me something to experiemnt with.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm gonna have to try it for myself before I can really follow this in any more detail! Thanks for giving me something to experiemnt with.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

I hit "post" twice, as it stalled out the first time (or so it appeared). Can a mod. correct things, please?


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 17, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> The picture makes it hard to tell, but his leg is positioned in such a way that sitting up will twist his own knee. Her other elbow, which is invisible in this pic, is also monitoring the other leg near the hip, keeping the positioning.
> 
> His most instinctive reaction will likely be to try and step over her head and get to his knees to pull out, which will walk him into giving his back while in a calf compression.



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to try it for myself before I can really follow this in any more detail! Thanks for giving me something to experiemnt with.



Let me know how it goes


----------

